# Checkbox



## 123Marabu (22. Okt 2010)

Hallo

Ich habe mal eine frage und zwar:

Ich möchte eine Checkbox anlegen und die mit if und else schleifen verbinden.
Also es soll nur ein Hakcken true sein und die anderen false und dann soll jeweils ein Win-Fenster über den "Alert" befehl ausgeführt werden.

Mein Problem ist das ich keine Ahnung habe wie ich das angehen soll da ich mich mit If-Schleifen nicht auskenne.

Mfg


----------



## eRaaaa (22. Okt 2010)

123Marabu hat gesagt.:


> Hallo
> 
> Ich habe mal eine frage und zwar:
> 
> ...



Hä? Beschreibe bitte nochmal dein Problem etwas genauer und btw: if-schleife.de


----------



## XHelp (22. Okt 2010)

Aber alert-Befehl hört sich verdächtig nach JavaScript. Wenn dem so ist, dann bist du hier etwas falsch.


----------



## 123Marabu (22. Okt 2010)

Also ich möchte eine checkbox machen, wo man 6 "sachen" zu auswahl hat und dann mit einem button weiter auf eine page geleitet würd oder durch den befehl alert ein winfenster auf gerufen würd. bei jedem bis ausschließlich einem hacken soll die meldung kommen"falsche eingabe bitte versuchen sie es erneut" aber wenn man den richtigen gewählt hat soll man entweder auf eine andere seite weiter geleitet werden oder ein winfenster erscheinen wo steht " richtige eingabe, dankeschön für ihre bewertung"

mfg


----------



## XHelp (22. Okt 2010)

Hört sich eher nach Radio-Button als nach Checkboxen. Und dann hilft dir auch noch google mit "javascript get checkbox value" (oder eben radiobutton).


----------

